
La Voix Humaine - tintinnabula
http://disquiet.com/2016/02/03/la-voix-humaine/
======
jcoffland
My wife performed this one woman opera a few years ago at Opera San Jose. It's
an interesting piece. A bit neurotic and very emotional. I'm surprised to see
this on HN.

